# Brand new Alpine hand-held stump grinder



## grademacher (Sep 15, 2022)

Picked this up two days ago down in Olympia Washington. Added it the the arsenal of a 30TX and a 70TX. This will be a money maker. 






Alpine Magnum


Alpine stump grinders and trench digging machines cost only 1/3 of the competitions price, but they grind tree stumps faster than other machines due to a 4800 rpm cutting head, 88 lbs weight, and carbide-tipped teeth. Costs less to buy and insure than other stump grinders.



www.alpinemagnum.com


----------



## GenXer (Sep 15, 2022)

What's the damage on one of those bad boys?


----------



## grademacher (Sep 15, 2022)

GenXer said:


> What's the damage on one of those bad boys?


A little over 6K. Two jobs tomorrow will pay for a 1/3 of the machine.


----------



## bryannewton (Sep 15, 2022)

Dam that's a good deal


----------

